

10 master engineers you may want to hire - fesja
http://spaniardengineers.com/

======
fesja
These are 10 Master engineers who are finishing this May their Tech Master in
Chicago and they are looking for a job in a startup. They are all Spaniards
who have done the same studies like myself (Computer Science in Madrid, and
Master in Chicago). They have a 28 month visa so they have no problem of
visas. They can start tomorrow.

You can find their info here
[http://spaniardengineers.com/](http://spaniardengineers.com/)

I know several of them, and they are good, very proactive and they learn
quickly because that's what we have been educated for. You may want to contact
them. One of them have just been hired by Amazon (she also had a Google
offer).

On the website you can see that the people who do both studies end up doing
good things :)

Good luck all of you!

